# Budgie show etiquette?



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi sweet budgie lovers! My 10 year old son Alex and I are considering taking a small road trip to attend our first ever budgie show!! We would be attending both for the luxury of seeing all the beautiful birdies, checking out what a budgie competition is all about, and maybe even finding a special feather friend to bring home. I've never even been to a dog show (well, one, but it was a costume competition at Halloween. Although AWESOME, I don't think it's the same.) Is there anything we should know going in? Are there likely to be vendors of toys or cages at this type of event? Will we be able to wander around and look at birds, or is there a formal "show"? Are these completely silly questions? And most importantly, will there be a costume competition? 

I told Alex I would take him on a special mom- son weekend, and this was his pick. He's super excited, and I'd love to know what to expect. We have lots of birdie events and trips coming up, including a visit to the Bird Gardens parrot sanctuary in Naples next week, so I have to figure out how to post pictures. Blessings to you all and have a super weekend!!:Love birds:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

It varies from Country to Country and from Society to Society and Club to Club. If it is a Budgie Show there will be a formal show and judging will occur. Some shows have Closed Judging and no one is allowed inside while the birds are being judged. Others have Open Judging where everyone can watch the process of selecting the winners and place getters. When it is Open Judging you have to be careful about talking and commenting on the birds while the judge is assessing them.

Many shows have vendors either selling birds or selling bird products. I have never seen a costume competition where birds are concerned. Serious bird exhibitors do not even have a section for pet birds or even a decorated cage.

Hope you have a great time at the show.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

It sounds like lots of fun!!!
I hop your son and you have a great time!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I've never been to a show so I can't add anything of relevance, but I hope you both have fun! That's definitely something I'd love to go to sometime


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh my that should be a lot of fun.I always wanted to go myself to a budgie show.hope you have a wonderful time.blessings :albino::green pied:


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow, how fun that will be. You'll have to fill us all in on how it all went. I have never personally been to a Budgie show but it does sound divine.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Budgie*

If You are planing to visit the Georgia budgie show May 7-8 in Monroe GA,
This is an open judging BAA English Budgie competition, It is very early in the show schedule. It usually starts between 9 and 10 AM on Sat, and earlier on Sunday the second day between 8 and 9 Am. There will be a raffel table and should be budgies for sale from breeders across the US. The Junior, Novice and Rare division Are usually finished before Lunch. Intermediate and champion /best in show in the afternoon. The Rare division is an opportunity to see some of the rare mutations being worked with to bring them up to Show standard of the normal budgies. Occasionally a rare bird will make it across to compete with the normal division it its class Say Intermediate or champion and the do make it to the best in show competition at the end of the day. During lunch break you may be able to look at the competing birds set up behind the judging bench. When in doubt Ask permission . The sale birds will be in the open area on tables for the public to view as well as any plants or other items for sale or raffel or Auction for special donated birds by champion breeders. The Auction helps the show sponsors meet the cost of putting on a show. There will be seating in front of the judging bench, Try to be quiet and listen to any judging comments comparing different birds to the show standard. Many judges will answer questions. Prior to the start of judging the birds are placed in black show cages and given to the show steward/ and assistants to place them in proper order for the judge to work with.Some times a judge will turn 2 cages facing inward for a while. This is an attempt to get 2 birds to show there "stuff" and then judge will decide which bird poses best and exhibits the best crown "blow", mask and stance on the perch Missing tail and flight feathers cause a bird to loose points. Get a show book so you can see which classes /mutations are being judged. The normals are judged during the second half of the day. Funds are cash or check , no credit cards. If you have questions ask someone that looks like staff and they will help you find your answers. Early AM Prep is a busy time for exhibitors to get their entries in, so try to wait till their birds are checked in to ask questions. Enjoy your visit, Check the BAA web site for details contact and directions to the show, Young children need to be supervised, Do not put hands in cages without permission. It is fine to bring your own refreshments, Ice, bottled water or soft drinks are available. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds::Love birds:


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you guys for the well wishes!

Jo Ann, that is the one we are thinking of. Thank you for the detailed information! That's exactly what I needed to know. This is a whole new culture for us! Sorry for the lag in response time- we have been here in Marco Island. Our rental is next to an empty lot with three burrowing owl nests! They are so cute, but I'm pretty sure they would describe themselves as fierce predators. Tomorrow we are touring a parrot rescue in Naples, so it's been a bird filled week!

I was teasing a bit about the costume portion. I just got tickled at the idea of owners zipping their birds into tiny little storm trooper or James Bond outfits. 

Thank you all for your responses!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Budgie*

Hi Hollen, no apology needed. The judging process can be long. It is fine to come and go as needed. The old timers will go to breakfast after birds are checked in and usually return by the time Rares are up with the Judge. 
Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------

